# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Owl, full-electric hypercar, Aspark Co. Ltd, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

asparkcompany.com/aspark-owl-the-fastest-full-electric-hypercar

facebook.com/asparkowl

instagram.com/asparkowl

Aspark Owl on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Aspark OWL Electric Supercar 0-62MPH in 1.9 Sec - Walkaround - 2019 Dubai Motor Show

Nov 13, 2019

----------

